# First time to Breckenridge - advice welcome!



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currently looking to organise a trip to Breckenridge for next year. There's a group of around 10-12 of us (final numbers tbc) and we're planning on being there from 21st Feb for 7-10 days.

We're looking at private rentals to stay in. I've seen a few on VRBO but any other suggestions are welcome. 

Is the public transport / taxi situation pretty good? We're trying to work out how important it is to get a place in walking distance of main street. We'd certainly be going out a few nights and so getting home on an evening is something to consider. Budget wise we can go to about $100-$120 per person per night.

If anyone has any other general advice please feel free to chime in - discounted lift tickets, good bars/restaurants, insider tips etc!

Thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vrbo is great, with your budget you can stay slopeside in Breck.

Bus and taxis are around and available readily. 

Get epic local passes now.....

Its always good to be either close to the slopes or the party.... Pick One and do it. I usually pick close to slopes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When looking at a VRBO just pull up a map of Breckenridge on the ole Google as well as the WINTER Breckenridge Free Ride bus routes. This will give you a general idea of where you are to where you want to be, but if you're not lazy you can actually walk to just about anywhere in Breck in a half hour at most. 

The Taxis suck dick in town for the most part and will ass rape you as you're a tourist. My suggestion just make sure to have a scheduled pick up at a set time outside the bar before you head out. Saves on the hassle of fighting a few hundred drunk randoms that are also vying for a cab. 

As mentioned get the Epic pass now it will save you cash later on. 

Also there are a lot of places that say they are "ski in" check the Googles to make sure it actually is. My place is technically listed as ski in and out. If I want to go out I have to walk 3 blocks to the run, it's quicker to walk to the base area. As for the Ski In, yeah it's ski in if I want to cut through about 20 houses back yards and billy goat over a county road.

Also this is very IMPORTANT! You are not used to elevation or how liquor will effect you as well as February being the coldest time of the year up here usually. Keep track of yourself and your party, we seem to find frozen corpses in snow banks when the spring thaw happens and a lot of injuries up here aren't snowboarding or skiing related it's falling on the ice due to being highly inebriated.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Also this is very IMPORTANT! You are not used to elevation or how liquor will effect you


I was just there and my usual 3 beer lunch on the slopes that has absolute zero effect on me here in MN, turned me pretty buzzed and lethargic for the afternoon tracked out crud session. I wiped out pretty hard and it jacked a row of teeth....


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

Great, thanks for the info so far guys. That Epic Pass is fantastic value - I spent about 10 minutes on the website trying to find the catch but there doesn't appear to be one! Will definitely get them organised soon.

With regards locations, is the Warriors Mark area a little bit too far out for convenient slope and town access? Are we better off sticking to the 4 o'clock area and bottom of peak 9? Here's one place i'm looking at as it's terrific value but I can't tell how long the walk would be to the slopes and main street?:

7 bedroom Vacation Rental in Breckenridge from $400/nt - LARGE IN-TOWN HOME. HOT TUB, SAUNA & POOL TABLE!

Cheers


----------

